# East Canyon on April 8, 2014



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Ah; Spring! That time of year when an anglers dreams turn to thoughts of tight lines and fish-on. Can I get an Amen?

I've spent the last week and a half getting all my gear rounded up and assembled for this year's maiden voyage. It started with stripping all the old line off a dozen or so reels and filling them back up with new Trilene XL in several different test weights; 4lb, 6lb, 8lb, 10lb, 12lb, and 15lb test. Then came charging boat batteries, loading all the safety equipment back in the boat, attaching the down-riggers, and going over the check list. Finally; I was ready - or so I thought. After getting to the lake, I discovered I hadn't put any hand towels in the boat and I forgot to put the self-inflating life preservers in as well. I did have a couple of the foam vests on board, so we were still good to go.

Wiperhunter2 came along for moral support and we arrived at East Canyon about 9 AM yesterday. Air temp was just below 40 and the wind was just barely. We got launched and the motor purred like a kitten after coughing 5 or 6 times. We headed down to Taylor's Hollow and set about putting some lines out. I opted for a couple of #5 floating Rapalas (brown trout) and Curtis went with a squid and a gold/black Rapala behind dodgers.

I had the first hit about 9:22 AM and landed a beautiful 10" planter bow. By 10 AM we had landed 5 bows and LDR'd a couple more. We continued fishing until around 1:30 PM and ended the day with 30 bows brought to the boat and about half that many LDR'd. Curtis switched over to a pink wedding ring type custom lure behind a dodger that turned out to be the hot lure of the day. He had 17 fish and I had the other 13.

Most of the fish came from just below the surface with maybe 3 or 4 from 15 to 20 feet down off a down rigger and lead core. There were some bank tanglers out as well and Curtis saw them pull in a few while we were trolling by them.

It turned out to be an absolutely beautiful day with temps in the 60s most of the day and very little wind until about 1 PM when it picked up enough to just barely cause some capping. I kept a limit of 13 to 15 inch fatties for dinner and Curtis didn't. And finally, here is the required eye candy - pictures; my largest of the day at 15" and then my limit of 4.



















Life is good.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well done. wedding ring has been consistent at taylor hollow for quite a few years. try tagging it with shrimp instead of a worm, works pretty good. nice bows, some anchor worm scarring but not too bad.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice trout. Couldn't you find any good line for those reels? Just kidding. Trilene's OK.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Couldn't you find any good line for those reels?


----------

